# rat in switchboard



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

like this??? This was the cause of a phase to phase fault in a 13.8kV breaker cell.


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

Zog in the lower picture is that the remains of rodents on the buss?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

What was a non-union member doing in a switchboard? :laughing:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

seo said:


> Zog in the lower picture is that the remains of rodents on the buss?


Yep, he was cooked on to the micarta board, had to scrape him off. Made th troubleshooting part of this blow up really easy.


----------

